# Samsung 2012 Blu-ray Player Pricing 2012



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Blu-ray players
Samsung BD-E5300: $100
Samsung BD-E5700: $150
Samsung BD-E5900: $180
Samsung BD-E6000: $230
Samsung BD-E6500: $230


Source: CNET


----------

